# Pregnant chefs.. how do you deal?



## kslim (Oct 23, 2013)

Im 18 weeks pregnant and starting to become miserable at work again. When i went through my first trimester i had HORRENDOUS nausea and vomiting for a good 6 weeks, but now moving into my 2nd trimester im finding it harder to do things that use to come easy, lifting is becoming a serious issue, exerting to much force when cleaning makes me feel sick, and not to mention ive officially become the fall person for getting every late night 2am closing shift, which is killing me!! i make it to 10pm and then start to rapidly decline in mood and productivity.
i dont work in the most understanding of kitchens either, they have the expectation that full timers should deal with whatever they get because they are full time w/ benefits employees, and part timers get treated like children and get everything they ask for because they're in "School" and half of them apparently dont own vehicles so they all got to "catch a bus"....
i work for a massive company, im just trying to make it through the holidays or at least thanksgiving before trying to transfer out to a different area.
former pregnant chefs/cooks, how did you do it? my sanity level is starting to be seriously tested at this point....!!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Good question about something I never had to deal with. Do you get maternity leave? Nausea and vomiting is a big no-no on the job no matter what the cause.


----------



## kslim (Oct 23, 2013)

halb said:


> Good question about something I never had to deal with. Do you get maternity leave? Nausea and vomiting is a big no-no on the job no matter what the cause.


a little too late for that, they never truly showed concern for when i was in the full blown vomiting stages. and no i only get maternity leave towards the end.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi kslim,

First off, I wish you and your baby all the best!

You have already stated that "they" really don't care much about your well being, good news is that you also stated it is a massive operation.

An employer will typically only take an action if it is in _*their*_ best interest. So, if you can think of a job/position that would be better for you, frame the argument as to why it is beneficial to the operation to have you do that job. NOT why it would help you... A sound technique I have used repeatedly.

Since I don't have a clue about your operation, except it's massive, perhaps manning the phones in the catering office, to bring your kitchen expertise to catered events. Developing a comprehensive sanitation and maintenance matrix, or some other area with a paperwork driven task that ultimately makes your BOSS look good! (NOT why it helps YOU!) Helping with any paperwork your boss currently does, to help them... (YOU)

Good luck with the job and the new life you carry!


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Big company? If it's over 50 employees than you get 12 weeks, protected unpaid leave by law. 
https://www.dol.gov/general/topic/benefits-leave/fmla


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

capecodchef said:


> Big company? If it's over 50 employees than you get 12 weeks, protected unpaid leave by law.
> https://www.dol.gov/general/topic/benefits-leave/fmla


Yeah, but she might want to take that after the baby is born, which is what my wife did. She was miserable during her pregnancy, but stuck it out so that she could get the maximum time to spend with the baby after she was born.

To the OP; since this is a "massive" operation do you have an HR department. If so, you might want to speak with them. They tend to be more in tune with labor laws and practices that might be relevant to your case, and might tell the chef that they need to find you something else to do until you leave for maternity leave. A note from your doctor, restricting you, would also go a long ways.


----------



## kslim (Oct 23, 2013)

At 21 weeks and still doing 5 nights a week 1am closing shifts. If i thought i hit the wall at 18 weeks, ive definitely hit it now. I plan on going to them about my availability and being accommodated as much as possible, but I KNOW its going to be a battle of basically begging for better, less taxing shifts. I work with 5 people on the front line and all 5 have stupid BS availability that conveniently gets them out by 10pm. 
as much as i have put up with being the fall person for the crappy shifts, i wont push the health of my pregnancy. Worse case scenario i straight up ask for a transfer. 
going to HR could backfire greatly, I for one dont want to be known as that employee. number 2 our HR department is absolutely useless 95% of the time, after 6 years with this place i have learned that the hard way.


----------



## sandiashcheeks (Nov 21, 2016)

20 week preggo sous chef here! Nervous about the change feeling a bit of disappointment from my higher chefs I feel as though I have let them down. I plan to work straight through my pregnancy. 6pm-3an


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Congrats sandiashcheeks!

You certainly haven't let them down! The situation just created uncertainty for their future scheduling process! How much productivity might be lost and when, how long will you be out as delivery arrives, complication variables, etc. Nobody really enjoys the perception of more work, but that really is normal for any kitchen! When people don't show up, get sick, or get injured, managers have to juggle what assets they have to make the operation function! 

Character is exposed with adversity. I hope your higher chefs have the character to respond positively once the reality sets in!

Good Luck with everything!


----------

